# Incra Jig Problems



## abbedo (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi Folks,

I have the Ultra Incra Jig and have been using it for several weeks now. I am having less than 50 percent success rate with through dovetails. I have mastered the centering and use of the dovetail templates. My problem is that I get a good test cut and then with the actual wood to be used I get wood movement at the right angle fence. Part of the problem is that everything is very slippery, that is the fence, the table surface and the right angle fence. What happens is that I get a very slight wood movement, either at the bottom or with two boards being routed I get the bit lifting the wood slightly, which means a bad fit. I use a wooden block clamp with some success but also to many errors. I do better with routing just one piece of stock at a time, when two are involved I get wood movement and frustration. I am getting the clamp tight as I can but still have problems so that a good fit is not guaranteed. Has anyone else had this problem or has anyone made a jig to keep the stock from moving when it goes through? The router is new and the bit is new and sharp. Help or ideas would be appreciated.

Thanks Don


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I have used coarse 80 grit sticky backed sandpaper applied to the surface that the board is clamped to. With the board clamped against this sandpaper there is no movement and the sandpaper does not mark the wood. Do not apply the sandpaper where the bit can cut into it.

Charley


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Duncanrouter said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have the Ultra Incra Jig and have been using it for several weeks now. I am having less than 50 percent success rate with through dovetails. I have mastered the centering and use of the dovetail templates. My problem is that I get a good test cut and then with the actual wood to be used I get wood movement at the right angle fence. Part of the problem is that everything is very slippery, that is the fence, the table surface and the right angle fence. What happens is that I get a very slight wood movement, either at the bottom or with two boards being routed I get the bit lifting the wood slightly, which means a bad fit. I use a wooden block clamp with some success but also to many errors. I do better with routing just one piece of stock at a time, when two are involved I get wood movement and frustration. I am getting the clamp tight as I can but still have problems so that a good fit is not guaranteed. Has anyone else had this problem or has anyone made a jig to keep the stock from moving when it goes through? The router is new and the bit is new and sharp. Help or ideas would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks Don


Don,

I am in the middle of cutting some box joints and have been learning for some time now, to start with, you say that you have slop, do you mean that fence is not locked up solid. Also, is your router table a stand along table or one mounted between rails on on your table saw??

Either way, when the clamp is closed are you bringing the red handle over past center when you lock the carriage in the clamp. There are three positions for the that clamp, unlocked is flat on the table pointing away from you, micro adjust is the next position slight less than 90 degree pointing upwards, and locked is where the clamp comes over center or all the way that it can move from that first unlocked postion. You probably already know this, but if you are locking up with the clamp as I have described and the fence is not solid, then you must have a problem with the clamping system and you need to talk to Mark at Incra Tools, his number is 888 804 6272.

Next, if the fence is indeed locked up tight then the slop must be in the right hand fixture. Are you tightening the fixture to the fence god and tight with the nylon screws on the right hand upper edge of the fixture and then loosening them just enough to allow the fixture to be moved along the fence. If you are doing this and still have slop, I need more information as this should eliminate any slop and all should be working. You used the term ultra system, is that the same as the LS system, and if not, maybe I'm not really familiar with the system that you are using. When did you buy the Incra system, is it a system older than the present system that Incra is selling now.

The only problem I find with my system is operator error. I have to be very careful to have my workpieces absolutely as square as I can cut them, the fence has to be perfectly square with the router table, and the workpieces have to be completely down flat on the table and tight against the fence after being clamped nd before being cut. It is easy to make an error when clamping and the slightest error can cause things to not fit right during assembly.

Give us more information, somebody should be able to help you and I am sure that Mark can help if you need to phone him.

Good luck, the Incra system is a great tool, and when you get it right you will love it.

Jerry


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

I've had this problem when I get in a hurry, but not on anything that mattered. 

I am wondering about your bit. I know it is sharp but perhaps only as sharp as that bit can be. Maybe better quality will lead to better result. There is also router speed, the wood you are using and your own personal feed rate that can cause it to ride up.

I think sandpaper is a good idea but don't know if it will work for more than one board. It seems to me that the board not contacting the sandpaper could still ride up.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Is it possible you might be trying to cut too much at one time?


----------



## 4042 (Sep 30, 2004)

I had that problem the first few times I used the system and after speaking with Mark I added sandpaper to the face and spent the money on a good Whiteside bit. Do not have the problem anymore


----------



## abbedo (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi All,

Thanks for the many good suggestions. Just after I posted the question about a jig I started to go the sandpaper route. I made an L-shaped jig faced with sandpaper to fasten on the right angle fence taking advantage of the slots for clamping it tight. It keeps the pieces from moving at the side. Next I just made a simple backing block faced with sandpaper then used a block clamp to cinch it all down. Made my first through dovetail box and I am pleased. Having a Mike's Hard Lemonade to celebrate.


----------

